# whats the fuss?



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

hi i listed a few tyco bodies and chassis and a couple aurora bodies and magna traction cube on ebay. i have had quite a lot of interest already
can anyone tell me if there is something i should know about what i listed? i didnt think there would be anything to special but now im curious. maybe its the 43 richard petty or skoal bodies?? just the quantity of stuff? 

also can someone please identify the bare pancake chassis for me?

hope its ok to put the ebay auction # in here. im not trying to promote the auction. im just curious what i might have? Next time i will post on here or liust on classified on here first.

there are 4 seperate auctions here is one..

130524395486

please delete post if any type of violation of site policy
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice stuff !!
I'll send a you a pm


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

You have nice cars there. Those white #7 akai Mazda are pretty rare. #3 corvette and #43 oldsmobile are highly collectible. 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

what about the skoal bandit?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> what about the skoal bandit?


You know it seems to be hit or miss with a lot of these cars.

I know a guy who was selling some tjets for a few hundred each and threw a few on the bay and walked away with thousands. Some have deep pockets. Especially this time of year with tax returns coming in.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Cancelled the auction, not cool.


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*auction*

i just purchased the new collectors book the tyco collatros book and the supplement to figure out what i have. Thats cool....
i think i might like this collecting thing...
Thanks for the input.

found the car that fit the cube when i was looking. my dad bought that for me when i was 8 or 9!! now i have the car and the box it came with..a keeper

Ryan


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*what happened to auction why pulled????*

hello 

so we ck auction and it has bidding on it and the auction was pulled. whats up with that. so your selling or not . just curious. 


slotnut


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*auction*

like i said above reunited with original owner..me. i had no idea the tyco stuff was worth anything. i just ordered all the price guides for tyco etc ...going to do some homework.

thanks fo the advice from people who pmd me and sorry to any of the bidders out there. 
i ended auction but i still have to pay ebay...how great is that


----------



## Cobra Jet (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep that's the Way it goes, He Ask and was Told now he Has GOLD, you know this says alot about someones Integeraty Pull the Auction so He can get More $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. It's always Good to Help someone Cut Your Own Throat, shoulda done your HOME WORK 1st. before Listing them on Ebay for Sale, just My 2 Cents.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Meh... Doesn't seem like that big of a deal, IMHO.


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*auction*

Thanks rolls...
we are talking about TOYS here. 
I think cobra jets (ford guy??) is just upset cause my 69 camaro can kick his cars.....
LOL

Thats enough for me...
again sincere thanks to everyones input and help..

Ps i will post anything for sale on here in the future insteadof ebay. i should of done that in hinesight. i purchased a few things from memebrs here...i think pomfish was one of them and had good experiences. I dont bthink i will be selling anything unless i get out of hobby again. Ive invested a TON in past few months...bowman track in the works too


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is exactly what I kept asking myself..."what's the fuss?"


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

a seller has the right to cancel his auction at any time and for any reason.
it's the ONLY power ebay allows the seller anymore. 

If the auction had already ended, that would be a different story in my book.

If I put my house on the market and before any deal was closed, I find oil on it...
do I not have a right to take the house off the market and reap the reward? 


Just my 2 cents, no offense to those who disagree.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

His stuff......he can do what he wants with it........


----------

